# New Server Planned - December 07



## Bob Hubbard

As most of you are aware, MT has been running sluggish and with many of it's features limited or disabled due to us outgrowing our current equipment.  After a great deal of research and thought, I've finalized the specs for our new home and am planning out the move now.  The one thing standing in our way is the initial cash to make the move.

We've got enough cashflow to sustain the move, but are a few hundred dollars short of being able to cover the initial change.

If you've been a long time member who misses the site running like it used to, or a new member who likes the site but wishes it ran a little quicker, or misses features others have, please consider helping us move.

Become a supporting member or join the Gold Key Club. 
Both will give you more access, and more features, as well as help us raise the cash to move MT to it's new home.

Thank you.


----------



## Drac

I just signed up for Gold Key..Its only a 2 month membership, but until I get back on duty its all I can afford..


----------



## MBuzzy

Bob - is there a way to make a "no strings attached" donation to the cause?


----------



## terryl965

Bob what is the total needed for this to happen. I need some extra work done. Maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MBuzzy said:


> Bob - is there a way to make a "no strings attached" donation to the cause?



Sure.   http://martialtalk.com/donate.shtml



terryl965 said:


> Bob what is the total needed for this to happen. I need some extra work done. Maybe we can make a deal.



As of right now, I need $300 to cover the 1st month and setup.


----------



## exile

Bob, I have a 'special subvention' coming to you for this project that will probably arrive at your PO box right after Thanksgiving...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Server Fund: $60
Shortage: $240


----------



## MBuzzy

Now don't spend it all in one place!  Err...Well, I guess you kind of have to.  Hmm, that expression doesn't work here.


----------



## Jai

I love what you have going here, I'm going to talk to my wife and see if we can't float a little your way to help cover as well.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thanks 



Server Fund: $100
Shortage: $200


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Server Fund: $154
Shortage: $146


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Server Fund: $154
> Shortage: $146



You'll be finding that picture much improved shortly...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I like it when pictures improve....that's usually when I stop pointing the lens at me, and point it at the ladies instead. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Kacey

I'll have to see what I've got after I pay all my bills tomorrow... I'd like to help, but my mother, father, sister, and step-father all have birthdays between Dec. 9 and Jan. 8; December is always pretty hard on me.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> I like it when pictures improve....that's usually when I stop pointing the lens at me, and point it at the ladies instead.
> 
> Much appreciated!



Just keep your eye on your SilverStar P.O. box, Bob, over the next few days... :wink1:


----------



## Chizikunbo

This really is great. The uniqueness of this site is in the willingness to help out, and the drive its members have in making things "happen"...tells alot about the great place that is MT ;-)
--josh


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Server Fund: $274
Shortage: $26


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be placing the order tonight.  If everything goes right, I'll be moving the site this weekend.

For those interestd, here's the new specs:
» 	Processor: AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core 5000+
» 	Memory: 2GB DDR2 SDRAM
» 	Hd1: 73GB 15,000RPM SCSI / 8MB Cache 
» 	Hd2: 120GB 7200RPM SATA / 8MB Cache
» 	RemoteBackup: 50GB Remote Backup (+Offsite Backup)
» 	OS: Linux - CentOS 4


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll be placing the order tonight.  If everything goes right, I'll be moving the site this weekend.
> 
> For those interestd, here's the new specs:
> » 	Processor: AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core 5000+
> » 	Memory: 2GB DDR2 SDRAM
> » 	Hd1: 73GB 15,000RPM SCSI / 8MB Cache
> » 	Hd2: 120GB 7200RPM SATA / 8MB Cache
> » 	RemoteBackup: 50GB Remote Backup (+Offsite Backup)
> » 	OS: Linux - CentOS 4



:cheers: :highfive: :highfive: :highfive: :cheers:


----------



## tellner

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'll be placing the order tonight.  If everything goes right, I'll be moving the site this weekend.
> 
> For those interestd, here's the new specs:
> »     Processor: AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core 5000+
> »     Memory: 2GB DDR2 SDRAM
> »     Hd1: 73GB 15,000RPM SCSI / 8MB Cache
> »     Hd2: 120GB 7200RPM SATA / 8MB Cache
> »     RemoteBackup: 50GB Remote Backup (+Offsite Backup)
> »     OS: Linux - CentOS 4



Post Reported Due To Gratuitous Pr0n. Bob, try not to brag about your big, powerful hard drives and XX rated Dual Cores 

Seriously, congrats on the new server. I'm only sorry I didn't have any money to kick in towards the Cause.


----------



## MBuzzy

Great!!!  Yay for MT!

So its just a really big computer?  I really had no idea what a server really was.


----------



## theletch1

Moving this weekend?  What kind of down time are you expecting, Bob?  If I don't get my MT fix no-one will be able to stand me.:tantrum:

Seriously, though.  I hope everything runs smoothly and I'll continue to check in as time goes by this weekend to make sure you are still in one piece.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

It all depends on if things are setup in time, otherwise I'll be doing the move early next week.  Gotta get some stuff in order, clear the head and make sure I give the new team the right setup info.

I'm figuring a day to do the move, then 2-3 for all the DNS updates to settle in.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Server ordered, waiting on confirmation.


----------



## exile

Keep us posted, Bob. This is one long- (and desperately-)awaited upgrade...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Server is online and final tweaking is going on.  I'm beginning the long process of backing up this server in order to prepare for the migration, which I'll be doing over this coming weekend.  With some luck, we'll have minimal downtime as the big issue is copying over the database, then upating DNS.

I'll be running a move log over on KenpoTalk once things start so folks can stay informed, and posting any delays or problems to the MT Myspace account.

We're on the way!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Server is online and final tweaking is going on. I'm beginning the long process of backing up this server in order to prepare for the migration, which I'll be doing over this coming weekend. With some luck, we'll have minimal downtime as the big issue is copying over the database, then upating DNS.
> 
> I'll be running a move log over on KenpoTalk once things start so folks can stay informed, and posting any delays or problems to the MT Myspace account.
> 
> We're on the way!


 
Thanks for the warning, good luck with the migration....better you than me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Right now, I'm waiting on name servers to register.  This internet speed's just too slow.  lol


----------



## arnisador

Obviously, in addition to a faster machine you need to get a faster Internet!

(I hear Internet2 ain't working out as well as hoped...)


----------



## Bob Hubbard

it's Al Gores fault.


----------



## Lisa

I thought it was mine?  Damn Al Gore for taking all my fun away...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Right now, I'm waiting on name servers to register. This internet speed's just too slow. lol


 
Ain't that always the way

Damn Internet :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

1 GB in static files backed up.
Now transfering them to new server. 

I'm going to get everything in place before I lock down the old server and start copying databases.  Once the databases are copied, I'm going to install some upgrades before reopening the site.  Once it's all good to go, I'll be forwarding all traffc over and updating DNS.  Should only be a few hours of downtime total.


----------



## Carol

w00t!  :bangahead: :bangahead: :bangahead:


----------



## exile

Lisa said:


> I thought it was mine?  Damn Al Gore for taking all my fun away...



The internet `information superhighway' is more often like the `information Long Island Expressway', once famously described as the longest parking lot in the world....


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> 1 GB in static files backed up.
> Now transfering them to new server.
> 
> I'm going to get everything in place before I lock down the old server and start copying databases.  Once the databases are copied, I'm going to install some upgrades before reopening the site.  Once it's all good to go, I'll be forwarding all traffc over and updating DNS.  Should only be a few hours of downtime total.



Woohoo!!!  So when do you think the site will be down for the transfer?


----------



## tshadowchaser

logged on earlier to get the information you where doing the transfer

So far it looks good to me


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Yep so fare we are rocking!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Old server now scheduled for decomissioning later in the week.

Play taps for it, it was good to us for so long.


----------

